# Celtic Heart Knot



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for all of your posts!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So nice, thanks Deb


----------



## Wildercrafter (Feb 9, 2011)

Funny I was just looking for something like this a few days ago. Thanks


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


Brilliant........thanks for sharing.
Nice little project to teach beginners too.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a dear friend who is Irish to the core. What a lovely birthday gift this will make for her. Thank you very much for posting the pattern link!  :thumbup:


----------



## Twistle (Feb 20, 2012)

You post such lovely things. You must spend a lot of time on the internet, but please don't stop, you find such amazing patterns!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you I will make them for my 2 GD,never been able to do the celtic knot,But that makes it look easy,I hope.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

After a lot of sweat and tears I did it.Made cord on KM


----------



## silverbirch9 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this link. It's given me ideas for using it as decoration, embellishment etc.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Great link! Thanks very much!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


Thank you so much. This is lovely.

pzoe


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> After a lot of sweat and tears I did it.Made cord on KM


Very nice. I was also thinking about making it in kelly green. Thx for site, Deb.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

I love that


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great pattern, thanks!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

thought this would be great as a tie on a bag of some sort?


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cool! Love it. Thank you for this one too.

p.s. you find the coolest stuff


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, I love it!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


Thanks, my teenage granddaughters with Irish heritage will love them! :thumbup:


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Fabulous, Deb. Thanks so much for posting this link, and all the others you provide for us. They're always interesting.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for another great link, from the bottom of my part Irish heart.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Love it. Any I'd how much i-cord would be needed for the knot?

Pzoe


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh stop, stop, stop! Every time I see your avatar I know I am in trouble because it will be another pattern I will have to print. Cost of ink is rising, paper is going quickly, my mind is racing...
Seriously, my daughter in law loves Celtic designs so I am going to make this this afternoon. Thank so much!


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

Thank you. So pretty and very easy!

Momma Osa


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> Oh stop, stop, stop! Every time I see your avatar I know I am in trouble because it will be another pattern I will have to print. Cost of ink is rising, paper is going quickly, my mind is racing...
> Seriously, my daughter in law loves Celtic designs so I am going to make this this afternoon. Thank so much!


Will you post how much i-cord needed to make the knot?
Pzoe


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


Deb, thanks, I will be making this one for sure!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't know why but that strikes me as just beautiful. What a great gift.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

I've recently gotten into making necklaces,,, this will look super with some beads etc added. Thanks mucho


----------



## aMaryknitter (Feb 20, 2012)

Your celtic heart knot looks great. Mary, what do you mean "made cord on KM"? Also, is the cord made in the round, or is there a connector in the back? Sorry for the questions, but I'd like to make some for my Irish friends. 
Hopefully, a little of your talent will rub off on me. Thanks.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I didn't realize so many would love this little pattern...and to think, I nearly didn't post it!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I didn't realize so many would love this little pattern...and to think, I nearly didn't post it!


When in doubt, post. Thank you.

pzoe


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I didn't realize so many would love this little pattern...and to think, I nearly didn't post it!


Thing is...I'm in the middle of 3 tough projects, and this looks like one of those...'I'll take a break, and do this!' kinda thing!


----------



## Shepherdess (Dec 10, 2011)

Just catching up on the last few days KP. So glad I didn't miss this. Thank you


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

debdobalina said:


> http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf


had to make some when i saw this thanks for the link


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Hesska said:


> debdobalina said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.maddycraft.com/CelticHeartKnot.pdf
> ...


Great idea to use sock yarn. How long an I cord did you make?


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Did 36" and start the knot with About 1/3 from left edge. You can adjust the knot to center when done my guesstimate of 1/3 required slight adjustment


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Fabulous. Your photo makes me want to do one right now! But have to get other projects done first. Thanks for posting.


----------

